# Acer notebook cannot connect to wifi



## gafort (May 24, 2011)

I am trying to get my daughters laptop re-hooked to the wifi. Other computers and smart phones have no problems. This computer was connected but after the applesauce spill on the keyboard, and subsequent MicroCenter replacement of keyboard, we cannot get the laptop online.

It is an Acer Aspire 5517 running Windows 7

I have removed all profiles and created a new profile entering parameters from my laptop. I can see the wireless connection, but when I try to connect, I get "Windows was unable to connect to Greg". When I click troubleshoot, I get "Troubleshooting couldn't identify the problem".

I'm stuck, please help.:sigh:


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> but after the applesauce spill on the keyboard, and subsequent MicroCenter replacement of keyboard,


 there maye a hardware related issue on the wireless adapter to 

But can see an xirrus screen shot, ipconfig /all

can you connect the pc to the router with a cable and does it work


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector  
Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Direct link to the program is here Xirrus: High Performance Wireless Networks - Advanced IT Wi-Fi Networking Tools
Then run and install the program - on a wireless enabled PC/Laptop
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program 

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list 

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
Full details are here TSG Posting a Screenshot - TSG Library of Knowledge

Note:
For a reliable (or robust as the Xirrus user guide says) wireless connection you need a signal of about -70 dBm or better.

If you are using the Mac OS then use iStumbler 99
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## sbaldie54 (Jan 10, 2013)

i have the same problem but no damage has been done


----------

